# Does anyone here like this Borat?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Does anyone here like this Borat crap?

I'd never even heard of him until he did the intro to Saturday Night Live the week his movie opened. I didn't even find the skit funny. I wondered what the whole thing was about, and then I started seeing commericals for the movie...

Now, apparently tons of people are suing the movie company for being lied to during the filming....


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I saw the movie. The most politically incorrect movie ever. It was funny.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I haven't even seen ads for it. But one of my co-workers saw it and he just couldn't stop telling us all about it. I rarely ever go to the movies (last time I went I saw the first Spiderman). I may rent it when it comes out, but probably not.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I saw it. I thought it was pretty funny, though very very crude. It is especially funny if you are conversant with prejudice against Jews. My wife is Jewish, and we found the scenes portraying anti-Semitic ignorance absolutely hysterical.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Haven't seen it and don't plan to.. Not my kind of movie..


W


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I saw it. I thought it was pretty funny, though very very crude. It is especially funny if you are conversant with prejudice against Jews. My wife is Jewish, and we found the scenes portraying anti-Semitic ignorance absolutely hysterical.


I think he purposly played upon the anti-Semitic ignorance.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Waffen said:


> Haven't seen it and don't plan to.. Not my kind of movie..
> 
> W


:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023

Exactly...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I think he purposly played upon the anti-Semitic ignorance.


Definitely. His name is Cohen, so I don't think there's any question about his heritage! The fact that he did things like "The Running of the Jew 2004" is basically a slap at Jew-envying Muslims, which is excellent.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

No.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

I plan to see it when it's out on DVD.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ill see it at my funeral.........I have never thought "stupid" was funny,I love Jim Carey but dumb and dumber(think that was him) was just so stupid it wqas like pulling fingernails out with pliers to watch, I'll pass on Borass


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

+ a zillion Scooter.......I'm 'bout sick of stupid movies that the industry thinks we will like! I guess I'm getting too ******* or old or something.....:smt011 :smt011 :smt011 :smt011


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I guess I'm getting too ******* or old or something.....:smt011 :smt011 :smt011 :smt011


Most of us in the forum must be the same then.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I guess extended parody is this guy's thing. I never saw "DA Ali G Show" on HBO, but it had a following. Most people say the movie is funny. I'll see it in DVD.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> I'll see it in DVD.


I wouldn't even wanna waste my DVD player on the DVD


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I guess that just shows my sick sense of humor because I find him funny.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Borat was by far one of the funniest movies Ive ever seen.


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

Is very nice, yes. I like. :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

samskara said:


> Is very nice, yes. I like. :mrgreen:


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 
Can't understand that humor unless you've seen him.


----------

